# Advice on taking Stanabol Tablets



## Latin-Papi (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi There I have bought Stanabol/Stanozolol Tablets (10mg) and was told to take 2 in morning after breakfast by the guy that sold me the tablets. Since he has gone on holiday I cannot ask him whether it is actualy a good idea to take the tablets in the morning as I am thinking of working out at night say about 7-9pm. What would be the best time to take the tablets?

I will also like to know whether it is better to take protein prior to working out or after.

Thank You Hope To Get Some Answers Soon


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Latin-Papi said:


> Hi There I have bought Stanabol/Stanozolol Tablets (10mg) and was told to take 2 in morning after breakfast by the guy that sold me the tablets. Since he has gone on holiday I cannot ask him whether it is actualy a good idea to take the tablets in the morning as I am thinking of working out at night say about 7-9pm. What would be the best time to take the tablets?
> 
> I will also like to know whether it is better to take protein prior to working out or after.
> 
> Thank You Hope To Get Some Answers Soon


 Welcome to the board.

I would advise you not to take the "tablets" at all.

There's a lot more you need to know before you even think about steroids. They aren't sweeties and can give you a host of unwanted side effects. I wouldn't take any advice ever off the guy that sold you these steroids, he doesn't have a clue what he is doing and has no regard for you're health.

Can you give us some stats mate and we will try to help.

Age?

Height?

Weight?

Years training?

Diet?

Goals?

PCT knowledge?


----------



## Latin-Papi (Apr 26, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Welcome to the board.
> 
> I would advise you not to take the "tablets" at all.
> 
> ...


19 years

height 1.75am

weight 65kg

years training 4

diet eat alot of meat, rice, fruit, pasta, potato

goals would be get visible muscles and cuts, not big. but it seems that the 4 years havent really help getting visible muscles and I find it really hard to increase the weight I do. For example I started of with 20kg on chest and I am now doing 30-35kg which I think I should of increased much more.

PCT?

Thanks


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Oddly winny (Stanozolol) was my first bit of gear use under much the same circumstances. I just thought nothing of it, brought a box and popped um. Considering the lack of information i had and my poor methods i made and kept pretty good gains, however if i had done things right and got advice i would have made significantly better gains and the performance of your first cycle will never be repeated so use it wisely.

Point here is if you do this right you will get massive gains and more importantly keep them.

I gained 11kg and then promptly lost 5kg after i finished if i had found this place and followed the advice here id have lost a lot less. I took no pct at the end didn't even know they existed. That said 5kg lean gains in 4 weeks is still great.

Most of the peeps here don't like oral only and will advise you go for the needle from the off. I agree with them but even knowing what i know now i dont think id have had the balls to inject from the start. Ive tried different things now but unlike most people here (it seems) i really liked the winny and still use it now from time to time.

I took 40mg a day thats 4 pills i just split them evenly over the day. I found that worked best for me (unlike dbol wich i found worked a lot better, taking before a workout).

Winy does not aromatise so there's no fear of bitch tits, you wont get bloating either. It lasts for about 8 hours so if you split the pills over the day you will keep a good level in your system.

All my own opinion of course and i'm sure many here will disagree. 

just sort out a pct for yourself.

As above said you will get a lot of info if you post all the information on your diet training as you can. No doubt you will be told to stay off gear as long as you can and fix your diet and training first. But we all know you wont bother 

All i can do is urge you to pay heed.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

read the thread on pct here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html

basically your body's chemical composition changes when your on gear you want to get this back to normal as soon as possible when you come of gear so that you keep as much of your gains as you can. This is what the pct does.

I'm sure the above is not 100% technically correct but it was the simplest way i could think of explaining. Another way to say it is your balls stop working when on gear and you need to get them started as soon as possible when you come off that's what pct does.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Latin-Papi said:


> 19 years
> 
> height 1.75am
> 
> ...


Well i know it's not want you want to hear but i would strongly advise against using steroids at this point in you're life.

You are producing loads of natural testosterone at you're age and have no reason not to pack on some quality muscle over the next couple of years.

IMHO the only thing holding you back is you're diet and training routine, if these are not good enough for you to grow now then in all honesty steroids won't help.

Get over to the diet and training sections and start looking at what you can do to improve these, then enjoy you're new found gains.


----------



## Latin-Papi (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for all the advice d4ead, it nice to find some support as I have already spend my money buying 200 (10mg) Stanabol Tablets. I will be reading that link and I will also like to know whether its is a good idea to take some tablets sold in holland and barrets which are said to help your liver, so I would think this is a good idea of something to take while taking steriods. What do you think? Also when you talk about making better gains and performance in the first ever cycle, are you talking about the pct or are you talking about various different things like diet, routine, workouts etc if you are could you help me getting good diets, routines, and workouts and where could I get them from?


----------



## Latin-Papi (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks mars1960 but as I said I have bought 200 (10mg) tablets and I would just think it would be a wate of money to leave them aside?

could you help me out in getting the most out of my first cycle, what sort of things do I need to do to get the best out of myself.

thanks


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Latin-papi

done an oral wini cycle before I will give you a hand.

right well I would agree totally with mars he knows his sh*t good guy but If your gonna take them any way you might as well take them properly as best you can.

Right well I did an 8 week cycle of 50mg ED

I gained about 2kg solid but Ive got my diet spot on and Me and my training partner train well and very intense.

I would recommend you buy another 200 for the tabs to have any effect I know thats not what you want to here but You don't have enough for any sort of cycle.

I would recommend you get 400 tabs and run 70mg ED for 8 weeks

I think you will enjoy the gains you will get, they wont be massive gains at all but they will be noticeable to you. I would take the tabs all at once an hour before the gym.

Wini has a short half life but you will find that it doesn't make much of a difference splitting the tabs up throughout the day so for ease I would take them all at once.

Hope this helps mate !


----------



## Latin-Papi (Apr 26, 2009)

yes thanks mate, every piece of advice is much appriciated


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with Mars - and ultimately you will be wasting your money if you dont have the basic building blocks in place to help with this cycle. So I would suggest putting them to one side, they wont dissapear on you.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

IMO 70mg a day would be too much for you. Mainly because when i was experimenting i found very little difference in the effects when i went over the 50mg mark, although 30mg was to low id say the 40mg as you planned on was fine or even up to 50mg. Again only an opinion. Everybody's different.

Also if you can go 8 weeks that's great, i found after the 6 week point my joints ached a little and it started to effect my training.

forget the liver tablets the liver is more then capable of handling 4 - 8 weeks on winny. Just a waist of money. Drink some cranberry juice instead.

the bam is right you can take them however works best for you and experimenting wont hurt, try them spread and try them in 1 go, and see what you think.

Listen to the advice mate because if your not eating enough or training right the gear wont help. I totally get why you want to do it. Its not about impatience, its not about being stupid, its not being lazy. Its just that when you do so much to grow with the right diet with the training it seems odd to stop short of doing EVERYTHING you can do to grow.

Just remember your body is still growing and although you feel like a man your body still has some way to go before it finally settled. I agree with all the advice but as wrong as i know it is, i understand why youwant to do it. You will get gains, but you will want to do it again, and again, and again. Thats where the waiting comes in. Its not addiction its just that you feel so fukin great while your on it.

Oh and mars is the man exspecialy when it comes to this ****. He will still say use a needle though if you have to do anything.


----------



## Latin-Papi (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks For the advice d4ead i will start off with 40mg and see what happens.

Also I was thinking of taking them after luch which would be round 2-3pm and my planned workout hours are from 7-9pm. Is that a good time gap to leave or should I take them later on the day or before. Also Im worried that taking all 40mg at a time would be a bit too much for the body, what do you think, is it better to split it up?

Also weekends which I dont plan to work out just maybe play football on a saturday or sunday do I reduce the dose to maybe 20mg for the weekend or do I keep it at 40mg?

Thanks


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

dc55 said:


> If you do anything....please buy some PCT tabs.
> 
> By the way, I agree with Mars etc. Your making a BIG mistake. And im one of the ones that isn't against oral only steroid cycles.
> 
> ...


very good advice on the diet,i recommend following this diet?


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

The Bam said:


> Hi Latin-papi
> 
> done an oral wini cycle before I will give you a hand.
> 
> ...


70mg for 8 weeks mate that is bad advice, I think if you have not got any good advice you should give none!


----------



## Tonk (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello,

I'm in my first week on stanabol tabs. Never done gear before but been training on and off for 5years! I've got some good strength but never properly seen the results I want, that my reason to goin on gear! I'm currently doin 40mg ed and goin to run it for bout 8weeks. My diets very good and so is ma trainin. So hopefully start to see some good results. Is there any advice anyone can giv me who have taken these tabs before as the more and more knowledge I get the more useful.

Cheers


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

The Bam said:


> Hi Latin-papi
> 
> done an oral wini cycle before I will give you a hand.
> 
> ...


thats awful advise for a beginner mate


----------



## ghostlybadge (May 24, 2009)

Ave been on 50 mg ed and has helped a bit but have got my diet spot on also so could be a mix of both am 3.5 weeks in now and joints are starting to dry out but recovery time is down and feel like I could train every day.


----------



## ghostlybadge (May 24, 2009)

2 when u wake up 1 at dinner and 2 before I train in the night. Taking on an empty stomach was murder for first week but is fine now


----------

